# Diving 10-6-12



## cmauldwin (Nov 30, 2009)

Dive trip earlier this month...shot a bunch of black snappers and triggerfish, along with a few mingos, sheepshead, and one gag...caught our limit of jacks, a red grouper, a handful of almacos, and many more mingos...it was an awesome day...got me itchin' for the upcoming weekend


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I like that shot in the end of that pipe. Nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Love it, nice video!


----------



## damdusta (Oct 22, 2007)

fishFEEDER9697 said:


> I like that shot in the end of that pipe. Nice video. Thanks for sharing.


I thought that was pretty cool as well.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice shootin fellas!


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry about bailing on the boat this weekend! Hope we can get everything worked out. The next video will have a more blue hue to the water and there wont be any tanks!


----------



## cmauldwin (Nov 30, 2009)

don't get me too excited...i may end up pulling the trigger on the HDHero3


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice video. Looked like a long swim at the end


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

That was just a fun clip to watch, itching to get back in the water


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Christian

nice shooting! glad to see you've gotten into diving


----------



## cmauldwin (Nov 30, 2009)

Billybob+ said:


> Hey Christian
> 
> nice shooting! glad to see you've gotten into diving



Mr. Robertson, I was wondering if that was you with that post about getting mauled by an amberjack lol we need to get up and go diving sometime...


----------



## Scubadude (Sep 29, 2012)

Awesome video, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't know about the "Mr Robertson" cause judging from the video I'd say YOU are more of a "Mr" than me 

I'd always thought that, as much as you loved fishing and the water you'd go NUTS if you ever went underwater...and it looks like you have! 

I still have my boat...still finding runovers every trip and still killing a few fish when I can! Let's dive together sometime



cmauldwin said:


> Mr. Robertson, I was wondering if that was you with that post about getting mauled by an amberjack lol we need to get up and go diving sometime...


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Man, you don't get cold? I wear a shorty over my long-jons and I still get cold...


----------



## cmauldwin (Nov 30, 2009)

Cajun Spearit said:


> Man, you don't get cold? I wear a shorty over my long-jons and I still get cold...


lol cold to me is scraping boat hulls in january...i would wear a two piece wetsuit with a shorty over that and a 5mil hood and still be numb all over...but this was definitely my last dive of the season without a wetsuit


----------

